# Nothing fancy, just some smoked cheese



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

Had some time and some cooler weather and out of smoked cheese for a while so figured i better make some, nothing fancy just some sharp cheddar, colby jack and some pepper jack, smoked for about 3 1/2 hours with a hickory and apple  pellet mix in my mes 30. thanks for looking   Jim


----------



## pa42phigh (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes it’s that time of year again I’ll be doing some soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks like your set for a while!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice color Jim! They'll be good. I'm getting a tad low as well. About 10 or so pounds left. I'm getting to the cheese that is 2 years old now. Taste is incredible!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks good. But why do you lay your cheese flat instead of on the edge I have seen on here to do the edge and you get better smoke. I can't say either way as I have never smoked any cheese.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 12, 2020)

YEAP! That time of year again!!!  Yours looks good!!


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 12, 2020)

Cheese looks good Jim!!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks great Jim. That's on the agenda soon.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks good. Hoping for cooler weather as well for some more cheese smoking


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Oct 12, 2020)

Mailbox mod, or just a pellet tray with the side tube pulled?     Looks great!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice Job, Jim!!
Yup---Great weather here lately for Cheese Smokin!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice job and a good load Jim, Like! I have to wait a few months here to smoke more cheese and lox, that's just life in the desert. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks good Jim !


----------



## sandyut (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice looking cheese Jim!  that is one thing I have not done myself...yet.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 12, 2020)

It's been perfect weather for smoking cheese. The color looks good.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> Yes it’s that time of year again I’ll be doing some soon.


Yeah, I've been waiting about 2 months for the weather to cool down some. Looks like it's going to get even cooler as the week goes on. Thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your set for a while!
> Al


It should hold me for a bit, but by the time i give some to family and friends I'll probably be doing another batch soon. Thanks for the like Al.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your set for a while!
> Al


It should hold me for a bit, but by the time i give some to family and friends I'll probably be doing another batch soon. Thanks for the like Al.


Steve H said:


> Nice color Jim! They'll be good. I'm getting a tad low as well. About 10 or so pounds left. I'm getting to the cheese that is 2 years old now. Taste is incredible!


Thanks Steve, I don't think I ever had any last 2 years , do you freeze it. Thanks for the like.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Thanks Steve, I don't think I ever had any last 2 years , do you freeze it. Thanks for the like.


No, just vacuum seal it in a good quality bag and leave it in the fridge. I've heard of some having cheese that is 5 years old. The flavor is beyond words.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks good. But why do you lay your cheese flat instead of on the edge I have seen on here to do the edge and you get better smoke. I can't say either way as I have never smoked any cheese.
> 
> Warren


thanks Warren, yeah i asked the same question a while back and the consensus was it really doesn't matter the only reason some people put them on the edge is if they are short on space or having trouble with grill marks. thanks for the like.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! That time of year again!!!  Yours looks good!!


thanks for the compliment, got to say i love this time of year, nothing like the smell of the smoker on a fall day and thanks for the like!


----------



## xray (Oct 12, 2020)

Very nice Jim! It's definitely cheese season here now. You need to make more so you have a nice little stash going.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Cheese looks good Jim!!


thank you sir, i appreciate that


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 12, 2020)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Mailbox mod, or just a pellet tray with the side tube pulled?     Looks great!!


yes Sir i use the mailbox mod with the amnps tray that combo is hard to beat, thanks for the compliment and the like.


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 12, 2020)

Beautiful. High on my list to try!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks great Jim. That's on the agenda soon.


thanks winterrider, yeah i have a feeling i'll be doing more soon also, thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Looks good. Hoping for cooler weather as well for some more cheese smoking


thanks Hawg, hang in there we'll send some cooler weather  down there soon, i'll probably have 5-6 month's now of cheese smoking weather.  thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Jim!!
> Yup---Great weather here lately for Cheese Smokin!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


thanks for the compliment Bear, definitely getting some cheese weather now, thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice job and a good load Jim, Like! I have to wait a few months here to smoke more cheese and lox, that's just life in the desert. RAY


thank you very much Ray, hope ya made enough last year to get you through, never been to a desert not sure i ever will i think i would pass out in that heat. thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Jim !


thanks for the compliment Sir, i haven't tried it yet, i will definitely have some this weekend watching some football!  thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Nice looking cheese Jim!  that is one thing I have not done myself...yet.


thanks for the kind words, ya have to try it it's so easy and delicious! thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> It's been perfect weather for smoking cheese. The color looks good.


thank you Denny, yeah the weather is finally cooling down enough for smoking cheese, it should stay cool enough for a few month's now. thanks for the like!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks good Jim....

As Ray said we still have to wait until Dec/Jan time before it's cool enough to do cheese.

And we just finished the last of the smoked cheese I did this spring.

John


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> No, just vacuum seal it in a good quality bag and leave it in the fridge. I've heard of some having cheese that is 5 years old. The flavor is beyond words.


wow 5 years, couldn't imagine what that would taste like, may have to get a vacum sealer, i just put in ziploc bags and freeze it, not sure if they actually age when frozen though.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

OldSmoke said:


> Beautiful. High on my list to try!


thank you oldsmoke, definitely worth a few hours, thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks good Jim....
> 
> As Ray said we still have to wait until Dec/Jan time before it's cool enough to do cheese.
> 
> ...


 Thanks John,   Dec. will be here before ya know it, if ya feel like driving east though i would be happy to give ya some to hold you over.  thanks for the like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice job Jim that cheese looks great man!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 466655
> 
> 
> Nice job Jim that cheese looks great man!


Thanks John, got to say i got a little chuckle with your insert. thanks for the like!


----------



## dons2346 (Oct 18, 2020)

I was going to ask about aging smoked cheese but it looks like the longer you can resist eating it the better it gets. 
I found some commercial cheese that when I bought it, it was aged 7 years and that was 5 years ago! I love a nice sharp cheddar with a cup of hot coffee. Give it a try


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2020)

One of my favourites! I need to make some.  Big like!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 19, 2020)

It should definitely be cold enough up there Disco, thanks for the like.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 19, 2020)

dons2346 said:


> I was going to ask about aging smoked cheese but it looks like the longer you can resist eating it the better it gets.
> I found some commercial cheese that when I bought it, it was aged 7 years and that was 5 years ago! I love a nice sharp cheddar with a cup of hot coffee. Give it a try


I never had cheese that aged but I am going to have to try it if I ever get a vacuum machine. Cheese and coffee? New one to me, the only thing I had with a coffee was a smoke!


----------

